# Akron, OH - Western UltraMount



## 84partiesmore (Dec 8, 2016)

Good Shape. 8 footer comes with all the wiring and frame for a Ford F-250 2004.330 5712285


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like it's in good shape.
You'll want to post a price.
3 plug?
And does your 04 have front leafs or front coils?


----------

